# Bell and Howell projector...... help



## m_fumich (Apr 7, 2013)

I hope this is the right place for this. This is out of my field of experience.

I have an old Bell and Howell projector. The receiver reel (I hope that's the right term.) tries to wind the film faster than the projector plays it. I'm afraid it will break the film. That's the way it was working when I bought it from Goodwill about 12 years ago. It's been sitting ever since. I'd like to have it function 100% if possible. Any suggestions as to what I need to do?


----------



## Edsport (Apr 8, 2013)

The receiver wheel is suppose to be faster than the playing reel. I have a couple progjectors and they both have them playing faster...


----------



## Helen B (Apr 8, 2013)

It's usually a friction drive, so it can slip. The idea is that the take-up reel keeps tension on the film so it is wound tightly.


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 8, 2013)

does anyone know the date range of this projector?


----------



## Derrel (Apr 8, 2013)

I dunno...early to mid-1950's probably? Just a wild guess. Before the zip code system was introduced.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 8, 2013)

The label looks like it says Filmo "Master".


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 8, 2013)

I thought it looked like it might be a bit older but it seems like they made those from the 20's into midcentury. Ran across this site FWIW -
Bell & Howell


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 9, 2013)

dxqcanada said:


> The label looks like it says Filmo "Master".



You are correct.





vintagesnaps said:


> I thought it looked like it might be a bit older but it seems like they made those from the 20's into midcentury. Ran across this site FWIW -
> Bell & Howell



That site didn't show my projector but it did prompt me to do some searching. The only thing I found was a YouTube video that claimed it was a 1938 projector. I know it's no earlier than 1932 based on the patents.


One final question. What Bell and Howell 8mm camera would have been used in 1938?


----------



## compur (Apr 9, 2013)

The Bell & Howell 127-A and 141-A were 8mm cameras made prior to 1938.


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 9, 2013)

compur said:


> The Bell & Howell 127-A and 141-A were 8mm cameras made prior to 1938.



Can you post some pictures of them? I found the 141-B which is the 16mm but I can't find the 141-A. The only 127 of any kind that I can find is a still picture camera.


----------



## compur (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't have photos of them.  The A models look like the B models only a little smaller.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 9, 2013)

I looked up the most-recent patent number, the 1,975,336, which was applied for in 1932 and granted in the fall of 1934. Patent US1975336 - STECHBART - Google Patents

So, we know it was definitely made AFTER 1934!!!


----------



## compur (Apr 10, 2013)

Here is a 141-A, introduced in 1937 per McKeowns:


----------

